# Online review course



## PM9 (Jul 7, 2012)

Has anyone taken online review courses from School of PE or PPI?

please share any experiences.

thanks


----------



## ikesdsu (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't taken the classes but I have heard that is forces you to study to meet deadlines they set, so it will help you pass. If you have trouble staying on task and making yourself study it might be good but they seem very expensive to me.


----------



## tmacier (Jul 9, 2012)

I took the PPI course on my second attempt. I feel it did expose me to additional problems and provide me a resource to help offer solutions. I feel it added a small portion to my success.

I did an actually class at a local college on my first attempt and found that very helpful but it was so hard to make the courses due to work obligations.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## mhicks3914 (Jul 10, 2012)

I took the Scool of PE and these guys do a great job of going over the material. They take you through the MERM and highlight the "most likely to be on the test" sections. Also every professor has example problems as well as workshop problems. If you do not understand the concepts of anything reviewed in the class, the professors are very accessible to answer any of your questions. After I took the course and while taking the test, I felt there was not a problem the professors had not prepared me for which led me to passing results first time through the couse. I hope this helps and good luck with the exam.


----------



## gander (Jul 27, 2012)

I also took the School of PE. 5 Weeks or so of class (mon-thurs - 3 hours a night via internet). I had moved from doing real engineering, to PM, to managment so I was a bit rusty. I only took the MERM, sample probs (which I didn't need), notes from class (which I didn't use), Keenan steam tables (keeps from interpolating so saves time), and Crane TP 410. I finished the morning an hour early and the afternoon 30 minutes early and walked out confident. I worked problems on one day each weekend during the class for about 3-4 hours. Probably, not the best study technique, but it worked.

Overall, school of PE is good. They have some great instructors and some that are not as well versed in all topics (the one I am thinking of completely redeemed himself when we got to obviously his area of expertise). I have recommended it to everyone in my office as a relatively quick way to study and not waste alot of time. The cost of the class is small compared to the time I hear alot of people studying (6 months) versus what i actually studied.


----------

